

Ask HN: Should I incorporate v2 (more details) - Inebas

My original question is here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4754248 but I left out a lot of details. There were many good details.<p>Here is the situation:<p>I work full time and pursuing this at nights and weekends. I have apps on the side that I sell at the App Store. It is only generating small revenue so I never bothered, but now I am pursuing something that if there is a market demand for it, can take off and become a startup.<p>I am outsourcing the development to US coders via guru and elance. I'm a developer but not in this expertise. I figured someone else can do it faster and better. With regards to freelancers, I want them to build the components and I integrate them.<p>I am looking for a technical cofounder(s) right now. I'm living in my parents house but they are out of the country (1 year) so I can offer free rooms and  we can share food/etc. I can offer some money for fun and allowances. I intend to keep working because I have a great job that allows me to keep doing this at night and pay for expenses. When there is potential, I intend to move to it full time. I'm not doing this to limit risks to myself and put all the risk to cofounders/employees. I get paid quite a bit and have a very flexible schedule. We can minimize cost by working out of the house and I can keep the venture running with my salary. I'm flexible. Let me know your thoughts on this.<p>In the future, I want to pursue patents even though they are evil. In the future, I want funding and move to wherever makes the venture most conducive to success.<p>Thanks for all the help and advices! I hope this can help others as well.
======
Inebas
Test

------
Inebas
test

